# Raw turkey mince



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I recall reading a thread the other day which mentioned feeding raw turkey mince to your cat. So I bought some today and fed it to Bertie, who seems to love it. The only thing is, I can't remember why it was recommended, so could anybody jog my memory? Thanks.


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

It is rich in taurine if it is turkey leg.
Turkey breast would be low in fat and low in taurine therefore less recommended when fed on its own compared to leg.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Philippa said:


> It is rich in taurine if it is turkey leg.
> Turkey breast would be low in fat and low in taurine therefore less recommended when fed on its own compared to leg.


I see. Funnily enough, I've just been looking at a thread about taurine. This raw/healthy feeding all looks a bit complicated but I'm determined to gradually head a bit more in that direction because of how run of the mill catfood seems to be affecting my poor cats' teeth and mouths.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lulu's owner said:


> I recall reading a thread the other day which mentioned feeding raw turkey mince to your cat. So I bought some today and fed it to Bertie, who seems to love it. The only thing is, I can't remember why it was recommended, so could anybody jog my memory? Thanks.


No idea why turkey mince in particular got recommended.

Personally I don't rate supermarket mince highly as you don't know how long it has been since it got minced (don't forget that mincing reduces levels of taurine, so if you can feed as soon after mincing the better). But knowing you you probably got your butcher to mince it in front of you .

IMO all meat is great as long as you feed as much variety as you possibly can and don't just get stuck on one or two meats.

There are some people out there who tell you not to feed certain foods (beef and pork being some of the most common mentioned ones) for one reason or another but personally I don't see any problem with feeding them amongst other meats as long as the meats agree with your cats.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> No idea why turkey mince in particular got recommended.
> 
> Personally I don't rate supermarket mince highly as you don't know how long it has been since it got minced (don't forget that mincing reduces levels of taurine, so if you can feed as soon after mincing the better). But knowing you you probably got your butcher to mince it in front of you .
> 
> ...


Oh no, just as it was all beginning to seem quite straightforward (I ask a question about taurine and immediately learn that turkey mince contains it, problem solved)!

I don't actually have a personal butcher (not having much call for one as a veggie all these years) and the last time I set foot in a butchers' shop was as a little girl the best part of fifty years ago when my gran used to send me there and I used to run in and out holding my nose, but you never know, I might steel myself if that's what it takes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Once again Morrisons comes up trumps here as they have a butcher in store so you can be (pretty ) sure the mince is made up fresh...well you can always ask them! 
The supermarket experience is a little easier for a vegetarian than a full on butchers shop!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Once again Morrisons comes up trumps here as they have a butcher in store so you can be (pretty ) sure the mince is made up fresh...well you can always ask them!
> The supermarket experience is a little easier for a vegetarian than a full on butchers shop!


I'll bear that in mind as I quite often go to Morrisons in Bulwell (quite a big store so must have a butchers though I seem to have blanked it out on my visits). Actually I was surprised at all the different use by dates on the mince because there seemed to be about five days between the soonest and the last, so that bears out Hobbs' point about not knowing how long ago it was minced.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Morrisons also sell whole Turkey legs for around £3.50 which the butcher is happy to bone and chunk for you. The chunks can then be frozen in portions at home.


----------

